# tap water



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

whats the tap water like in your area can you drink it either straight from the tap or do you have to boil it first or have you got an inline filter or a britta cartridgegetting


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

rangitoto said:


> whats the tap water like in your area can you drink it either straight from the tap or do you have to boil it first or have you got an inline filter or a britta cartridgegetting


Fine here, no problems:ranger:


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

fine here too


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ours is safe to drink - it's desalinated

I just don't much like the taste


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ours is wonderful - can't understand why so many buy and drink bottled water, especially when they are (allegedly) so hard up!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We have to collect our drinking water from a well on the other side of the island, or buy it from the supermarket. The tap water is heavily chlorinated and tastes horrible. Other places on the island it is safe.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Here is fine, although most of the time we do buy it bottled.


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

been drinking it every day since ive been here


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

I'm funny about water (you only live twice!) I don't do chlorine, and I don't do fluoride.

I have a private water supply here and had it checked out for all manner of nasties by South West Water for £50. 

It would surprise most people what is actually in water, apart from H2O.

If and when I honour Spain with my presence again  I'd invest in a reverse osmosis unit (or buy bottled)


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Fine here although tend to drink bottle water as like it cold


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Ours is drinkable but not recommended as it has a very high calcium content plus it comes out of our well. Tastes okish but would rather have bottled water as it is so cheap. We did find an especially cheap bottled water only to discover it has a higher calcium content that the tap water. We are investigating a calcium removing system (UK product) which we've been told is excellent and far better than those available here. To give you an idea of the high level of calcium, we have those cal filters on the taps and we have to clean them every day to remove the calcium. The shower has to be de-calcified once a week and the boiler cleaned every six months.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

rangitoto said:


> whats the tap water like in your area can you drink it either straight from the tap or do you have to boil it first or have you got an inline filter or a britta cartridgegetting


Ours is quite drinkable but very hard - great for making tea but lousy for proper coffee. We also have many natural springs in the area all potable and much better flavour than what comes out of the taps.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

stevelin said:


> Fine here although tend to drink bottle water as like it cold


Ever thought of keeping a jug in the fridge - much cheaper than bottles!


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Safe to drink but tastes slightly of dissolved Asprin to me so prefer bottled or when I have a car I fill up all my empties from the spring in Acebuches.


----------



## amy24 (Sep 25, 2012)

People have told me not to drink the tap water here in Marbella but when i lived in Pamplona it was fine to drink


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

virgil said:


> I'm funny about water (you only live twice!) I don't do chlorine, and I don't do fluoride.
> 
> I have a private water supply here and had it checked out for all manner of nasties by South West Water for £50.
> 
> ...



Hi there, do you know what regions of Spain have fluoridated water??


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

cay said:


> Hi there, do you know what regions of Spain have fluoridated water??


Hello there cay, I don't actually live in Spain but I'm sure someone who does will be along to answer your query mucho pronto


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

- - - cay

Have a look at page 40 on this site:

http://www.bfsweb.org/onemillion/09 One in a Million - The Extent of Fluoridation.pdf


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Tap water fine in Cadiz (tastes fine, can't detect any chlorine in it). The water is quite hard though as evidenced by the fur in the kettle over time.

The hardness is mainly the levels of calcium and magnesium in the water, so good for your bones.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

angkag said:


> .
> 
> The hardness is mainly the levels of *calcium and magnesium* in the water, so good for your bones.


Helps with hypertension too.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

angkag said:


> Tap water fine in Cadiz (tastes fine, can't detect any chlorine in it). The water is quite hard though as evidenced by the fur in the kettle over time.
> 
> The hardness is mainly the levels of calcium and magnesium in the water, so good for your bones.


And can also have a laxative effect apparently, which may explain the problems another poster was having when she drank tap water in Spain!

Potential Health Impacts of Hard Water


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> And can also have a laxative effect apparently, which may explain the problems another poster was having when she drank tap water in Spain!
> 
> Potential Health Impacts of Hard Water


Thanks for posting that Alcalaina, I've always wondered about the affect on health of living in a hard or soft water area. 

My late brother spent most of his life living in Maidstone, Kent, and I can well remember how badly furred up (calcified) his kettle used to get, whereas here in Cornwall, which is a soft water area, my kettle is always as clean as a whistle. 

I actually use an alkalising jug-type water filter which adds calcium & magnesium to increase the waters pH level.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Whenever we went to my first inlaws place (Lincoln) where the water i VERY hard, I used to get diarrhoea for the first 24 hours - I always put it down to the water but, who knows????


----------

